# Waffles got outside, and now we can't find him! ** update - he's home!!! **



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

I'm beside myself with worry. I've done everything I can think to do. He's never been outside, ever, since he was 3 weeks old and we bottled him to health. 

I've put out humane traps in the woods across the street, even put my pillowcase in it so it would smell like me. Opened my home up in the front and back so he could come back in. sprinkled soiled litter across the yard, put out food, called and called and searched and searched. My neighbor said he ran into her house but she chased him back out and didn't see which way he went. I've alerted everyone I could find in the area, shown pictures, posted a missing flier at the mail boxes, and I'm going to make more tomorrow if he doesn't show up. I'm sick with worry.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

He might be close by. I am sure that he will return safe and sound. I would be laughing if he is in the house laughing at you.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh No! I hope Waffles finds his way home soon! I know how scary it is!
All Paws Crossed!


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

He's definitely not in the house, I so wish he was. It's going to be a long night trying to find him seeing as how it's been raining all day, I'm almost out of dry clothing and shoes to wear when I search. My feet are cold, my body's achy, and my eyes are burning from lack of sleep. I feel like my world has fallen apart.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

If it is raining Waffles might be taking refuge. Positive thoughts are coming your way.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

5 am, still no sign of him. The fliers are printed up and one is on every door in my neighborhood. We're fliering close by neighborhoods now. I feel like my world has come crashing down.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Gentle hugs! Pazu got out for 2 days once and I was terrified. 
Your kitty may even be in your yard hiding quietly. Cats don't come out from hiding even if hungry sometimes for days. I'll try and find the link to a website I found helpful. Pazu was under our deck! He never responded to my voice, treats being shaken...I put a bowl of food out on the porch table and waited quietly, nabbed him when he came up to eat.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Here it is Cat Finders » Cat Search Tips
Be sure to read about the silence factor...
Major hugs and vibes that you find waffles fast!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh Beckie, I know how you feel, had a cat, Thomas disappear for 4/5 days, when he came trotting home he was filthy and hungy but uninjured. I can only guess he got trapped in a shed or garage. Hope you put in Your flier to ask people to check these two areas jus( in case. Hope he comes home soon


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Best of luck finding Waffles. Chances are, he's just hiding somewhere close by.


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hopefully you at least have him chipped, if not fitted with a collar/ID tag. 

A family in my local area lost their outdoor cat because she didn't return home from her wanderings one day. They had no ID on her, nor was she chipped. She had been taken to the local Humane Society and, by the time they contacted the HS, she had passed their holding period (5 days for non-IDed animals, 7 for ID), and been adopted out. They went crying to the media to try to get the pressure of publicity/public opinion to prevail on the new owners to return the cat, but to no avail.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Something similar did happen to me though when I adopted my heart kitty Punky 16 years ago. Once I adopted him, his original owners showed up wanting him back. At the time, the rescue I adopted him from had a local tv show that featured the adoptable cats and they happened to see him on there. However, the difference was that when Punky was picked up by the rescue he was in terrible shape - ear mites out the wazoo, skinny as a rail, not neutered, etc - you get the drift. The head of the rescue organization told the guy he could have him back if he was willing to fork over $500 for his veterinary treatment and be ready to face charges of animal neglect. He declined. :smile:


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

When I was 16 our cat Winston got out when my parents had left for a two week vacation. He was gone for four days. I put up fliers, called shelters and vets, etc. He finally came trotting home one day. So I pulled down all the fliers that same day. The next day, new fliers go up with my cat on them. Same collar, bells and ID tag. Turns out a lady took him in and figured he was hers after feeding him for four days...she even argued with me about it.

I hope you find your little one and none of your neighbors are as crazy as mine.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Now that is crazy - you must have been shocked when the new fliers went up with your cat's picture on them! I too really hope that Waffles just shows up wondering what all the fuss was about - paws crossed. atback


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

I hope you find him soon, from reading on here I would say search all around in nearby neighbors yards in every nook and cranny. Seems a lot of times here the cats are hiding in small places that you just wouldn't notice them.


----------



## parkersmom (Feb 21, 2013)

My friend's cat went missing for about a week at one point. We put flyers in all of the mailboxes and went door to door asking if anyone had seen him. He turned up on someone's deck two doors down. They never stray too far. I'm so sorry you're going through this and I truly hope he comes back soon.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

AutumnRose74 said:


> Hopefully you at least have him chipped, if not fitted with a collar/ID tag.
> 
> A family in my local area lost their outdoor cat because she didn't return home from her wanderings one day. They had no ID on her, nor was she chipped. She had been taken to the local Humane Society and, by the time they contacted the HS, she had passed their holding period (5 days for non-IDed animals, 7 for ID), and been adopted out. They went crying to the media to try to get the pressure of publicity/public opinion to prevail on the new owners to return the cat, but to no avail.


Not helpful.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

i will be praying for waffles to come home soon!!! i understand your panic. believe me!
sounds like lots of people here have personal experience with an escaped kitty as do i.
if you happen to have emails for neighbors, also send out a cry for help that way, too. attach pics and give your ph# of course for them.
and definitely ask people if you can walk around their yards. that's how i found our frankie the 2nd time he escaped. i found him staring down another cat in the backyard just 2 doors down. i DO hope Waffles, like many other cats, is very close by just hiding for a little while or maybe enjoying some naughty time away from mom.
all my good thoughts are going your way!!!! it may be a day, it may be a week, but i hope you are reunited very very soon!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Beckie, Scared cats will try and hide under things...
Also look UP! If Waffles was chased for any reason, he could have shot up a tree or the rafters in some building/shed...
I had one who slid out past my hubby once...
I had posters all over the place and at all local little business's!
I'd even offered a reward!
It was two weeks before MattCat found his way home...
I had kept looking the whole time, I refused to give up!
Hugs and Prayers!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Beckie,
I am so sorry you're going through this stress! It indeed sounds like a nightmare.
Please know that there are others like me who are reading and hoping for his safe return home to you, and that this will be all behind you sooner than later.
Keep your spirits up, and be persistent in looking! Put up postings up in Craigslist under lost pets, too! 
Keeping you and Waffles in my thoughts...


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

Beckie,
I understand what you are going through. I hope that Waffles is safe with you now. If not, and if you can, offer a reward. Years ago one of my cats darted out and was hanging out three houses away. Unfortunately the idiots there couldn't be bothered with calling me even though they knew I was looking for her. I think a reward would have made the difference but I didn't have that on the flier.

You and Waffles are in my thoughts. I hope he is safe.


----------



## Chloe92us (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm so sorry you're going through this; I know how stressful it is. Be sure to email or drop off a flyer to each of your local rescues, humane societies, shelters and animal control. Make sure the "intake" department gets it. Just in case someone picked her up and took her to a shelter. Good luck!


----------



## ezmeray (Nov 8, 2012)

I overheard a conversation between a caller whose cat got outside and a women working at the animal shelter, she was suggesting, that if nothing else was working, going out at night (or just when it's dark) and shining a flashlight under bushes, etc around your yard, since maybe the cat was hiding out scared and maybe it would then be visible or the eyes would reflect, etc. Idk, I guess that's just something to try at least. Although I doubt a little bit it's effectivity. 

Anyway, best wishes, I hope Waffles is found quickly!!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

my heart and prayers go out to you. i would check the shelters near you, i would if its night out go out with a flash light (its nice and quiet...you'd be able to hear him if he mewed) and i would call to him. maybe even bring a treat bag and shake it. i hope you are reunited very soon.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

We've been at it all day. Still no Waffles, but people have seen him. They've pointed us across the road and into the next neighborhood. We put out 11 humane traps in the area and will check them at first light. We also laid dirty clothing items over the top of them so he could smell us. And bought the stinkiest food to bait it with, oh yeah and sprinkled the trap with catnip as well. Who knows, we'll probably find everyone else's cats as well. I'm also pretty sure we heard him having it out with a cat in the woods. I bolted in that direction, it really did sound like him. But when I got there, I only caught the back end of a calico running off, and no Waffles. If the traps do not yield anything in the morning, we'll modify our search and flier more. We've called every vet clinic in our area, and humane society, and A LOT of people have been calling and stopping us, letting us know that they would keep on the look out. HOWEVER, and I just need to vent this, because I nearly killed a woman tonight. She was out power walking, and I walked up to her, she refused to look at me and had ear buds in. When I stepped in her path, and yelled at me bout how "no peddling of goods was allowed in this neighborhood" and when I said "no no, I lost my cat, have you seen him?" She yelled "Call animal control, the number's on the internet, you know what that is don't you?!" Well... I called her some choice words, I cannot believe someone could be so cruel as to not care at all, to be that callous towards someone. I had to let my fiance drive back away from there, because if I saw her, I would have run her skinny a** over. End rant. Everyone else has been wonderful in helping us keep an eye out.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

augh....some people. keep doing what your doing!!!! it all sounds GREAT!!! cant wait to see the ...hes home post...fingers/toes and paws crossed over here.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I've been through this too and know how awful it is. They really don't go very far, and as 10cats said, if they're frightened, they won't necessarily respond to your calling them. 

You're doing everything right, and you know people have seen him, so just hang in there! Hopefully, no one will feed him and he'll end up in one of the traps, or better yet, you'll wake up and he'll be sitting by the door waiting to be let in. 

Everything's looking positive for his return - I just hope it happens soon! 

Maybe your kitty will spray that woman before he returns home.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh Beckie, I hope he is either at the door or in the traps. You are doing everything right. We have fingers and paws crossed waiting to hear he is home. I believe a lot in karma and her ability to get you back, so maybe you'll see the same owman in a few weeks with a sprained ankle from tripping over her poor attitude.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Hugs and come home waffles vibes'!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

We've hired a dog tracker. She should be here momentarily. She and her dog are going to pick up his scent and try to figure out which area he is in. Fingers are crossed, I'll update here soon.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

fingers, toes, arms, legs, everything crossed that the dog tracker finds waffles!!! and i am smacking that power walker you met in the face and kicking her and stomping on her earbuds in my mind for you!!! thank goodness there are SO many other good people out there who are sympathetic and helpful and wishing you the best to offset her gross existence. karma will get her. i'm sure of it!


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi, I know it's really hard but try not to stress yourself out too much, My cat disappeared last year and I did everything I could including walking the streets at all hours of the day and night.

Then exactly 1 week later he came strolling into the house tired and hungry but otherwise fine.

I believe you will have a happy ending.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

Beckie: I will let a friend of mine know on Facebook. I see that you are in Pennsylvania, I have a friend in Pennsylvania. I will have her keep a lookout just in case as well.

This brings tears to my eyes. I hope Waffles is found. Can you please describe him so that I can give the description to my friend?


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

Beckie: how close are you to Exton, PA? A friend of mine lives there and may be able to help.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I can't wait to hear how the dog tracker does. Waffles is one lucky cat to have you.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

I've never heard of Exton. But right now it's just setting traps in all the right places and waiting. The tracker was amazing and took us to the areas around where people had been seeing him. We're going to set up traps in good locations and provide a dirty litter trail to thwtrap. She said we were the most proactive owners she had ever dealt with. Also her fee wasonly 150.00. That includes any trips back to help outagain. So that definitely ensures that she does her job well. Her dog was really amazing.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

I hope Waffles is found soon, ive been following the thread and just wanted to let you know i feel for you. I lost Mystery once, and even if it was just a day i felt horrible. I found Mystery trapped under my neighbors trailer. So, Waffles definitley must be close! Especially if so many people have seem him! I hope he comes waltzing home soon!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Beckie, Anything yet on Waffles?
All Paws Crossed and Hugs and Prayers, he's home safe soon!
Don't give up!


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

We checked the traps tonight at around 9:30, just a few strays. We're hopeful for the morning. After we check traps, I have to drive my fiance to the train station so he can catch his flight out of JFK to France tomorrow. I'm holding up well, but I know once he's gone I'm going to be a mess, with having to take on checking the traps by myself. But the tracker will be back Wednesday if there's still no sign of him, and hopefully she'll be able to catch a more recent scent that'll narrow down my search more. ::sigh:: this sucks.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I can't think of anything you haven't tried so I don't have any advice. I just want to say how sorry I am that you are going through this. 

You are living my worst nightmare. I hope you 'wake up' soon and Waffles is home safe and sound.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Beckie, how old is Waffles? 
Is he Neutered?


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

He is 3 years old and neutered. Heading out to check traps in sbout 15 minutes.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

So what happened with the dog tracker?


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

Just read through this thread and I truly hope you have found Waffles. He is so lucky to have you as a fur parent. You have gone above and beyond to find him. I know it is hard to think of any good days now, but I am sure he will come back. Cats are creatures of habit, but they also have their wild instincts. I took Moosey out the other day on her leash and it seemed like after a few minutes she reverted back to a feral state, not allowing me to touch her, ect. If Waffles is like her and doesn't go outside, he may just be having a grand ole time exploring the world around him. But, since cats are creatures of habit, he will get tired of exploring and want to come home to his warm house and a big bowl of food. Don't give up and don't lose hope. You are an amazing person for doing everything you are for your fur baby. I am sending good vibes and well wishes your way.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

Still no Waffles today. Got a groundhog though. Had another sighting of Waffles behind some rentals in the area where they are doing some construction. No sightings by me though, because that would be convenient, and of course the way things are going, convenient isn't in my vocabulary atm. My fiance left for Europe this afternoon, he pushed the trip back as far as he could before he had to leave. But we were able to get another 200 fliers printed up and follow another tip, which lead to a trap, but not my waffles, just another orange tabby. There are SO many around here! 

On another note, regarding the evil woman the other night, she is such a minority in this area as far as her attitude goes, because you would not believe the people, some who only saw my flier, that are calling me just to see if I've found him yet, and letting me know that I'm in their prayers, and how much they hope he comes home soon. 

I also fell onto a distraction to kill the hours between baiting traps and checking them. Earlier this evening, a neighbor of mine (who has also been spending his time in the woods across from my house searching EVERY afternoon for him) sent his wife over to tell me he had an orange cat hiding in the brush, and could I come see if it were Waffles. I went, saw the cat, another orange tabby, this one long haired. So obviously, not him. I turned around though, and found an orange ball of fluff at my feet. A teeny tiny long haired orange kitten, who was stuck between branches by his neck! I got him free and he started crying, 4 other long haired orange kittens looked out from under a log! At about 4-5 weeks old, they were feisty, of the 5, we managed to pull 3 out of the brush, 2 ran. Because of the problem with unaltered ferals around this area, I'll be getting the 3 I have now vetted and rehomed. I'm also waiting to rehome them until they are at least 8 weeks old. That also keeps them under my care until my SO gets back, AND gets my mind off the worry and negativity I experience very hour since Waffles escaped.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

You'll get Waffles back when he's done carousing - and I bet he'll sleep for 2 days straight when you do! It's really nice to know that there are so many good people out there who are concerned - that has to give you some comfort, too, knowing that so many people will be on the lookout for you. 

Wow, you're an orange tabby magnet - you certainly do have quite a distraction on your hands now! Do you think the cat your neighbor saw was the mama kitty to these little guys?


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

She was definitely the mama. The fact that the kittens weren't really hiding from her, and the coloring. If it were a a tom or unfamiliar feral I would have assumed they would be well under cover. It may sound cruel to some that I took them away, but there are so many feral cats, the last thing we need is more that will grow to reproduce and so on and so forth. These three will end up in loving homes, sterilized, and raised as fat pampered house cats. Between this and the pit bull I rescued last week and went to ends of the earth to find his owners (which I was successfully able to do) my Karma points are stacking up like gold in the bank. (Not that I wouldn't do what I have done if Waffles weren't missing) So come on Karma, let's DO this! Traps are going to be checked in a few, as soon as I wake up and get some coordination.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

How nice to hear you have such compassionate people around you in the community. Good luck with the traps today. Come on Waffles, time to come home


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thinking of you, praying for waffle to come home pronto!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Beckie210789 said:


> I turned around though, and found an orange ball of fluff at my feet. A teeny tiny long haired orange kitten, who was stuck between branches by his neck! I got him free and he started crying, 4 other long haired orange kittens looked out from under a log! At about 4-5 weeks old, they were feisty, of the 5, we managed to pull 3 out of the brush, 2 ran. Because of the problem with unaltered ferals around this area, I'll be getting the 3 I have now vetted and rehomed. I'm also waiting to rehome them until they are at least 8 weeks old.


Good luck with the babies! Having teeny ones around to cuddle will help distract you for sure.



Beckie210789 said:


> She was definitely the mama. The fact that the kittens weren't really hiding from her, and the coloring. If it were a a tom or unfamiliar feral I would have assumed they would be well under cover. It may sound cruel to some that I took them away, but there are so many feral cats, the last thing we need is more that will grow to reproduce and so on and so forth. These three will end up in loving homes, sterilized, and raised as fat pampered house cats. Between this and the pit bull I rescued last week and went to ends of the earth to find his owners (which I was successfully able to do) my Karma points are stacking up like gold in the bank. (Not that I wouldn't do what I have done if Waffles weren't missing) So come on Karma, let's DO this! Traps are going to be checked in a few, as soon as I wake up and get some coordination.


I agree, with feral kittens it makes things to much easier if you get them at 4-5 weeks old. They tame up super quick, and as long as you keep the kittens together until 8-10 weeks (which you're doing) they'll do ok socialization-wise.

Good luck with those little babies, and I'll keep wishing you good luck with finding Waffles.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Waffles, come home! Waffles, come home! Waffles, come home! Waffles, come home!
Making this my main thought for the day, while sending you positivity that all will be right again soon. You're collecting golden Karma points for sure! :thumb


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

Still no waffles, a lot of opossums though, and I think I trapped daddy cat. HUGE orange and white Norwegian mix I would presume. Definitely feral, tough as nails, mean as all get out, and at least 18 lbs+. I spent the morning after checking traps at my vet getting medication for the wee one's conjunctivitis, they are on eye drops and an oral antibiotic. Otherwise they are in perfect health. I did pick 2 deer ticks off of them though. My vet didn't seem worried about it though. They got a dawn bath this afternoon and a gentle rub down. The runt has my heart, and has warmed up to me big time. The others are more wary, but I'm working on that too. 2 of them are spoken for already for a forever home and will be going together. I'm going to try and sneak the runt into my fur family. He is a doll. All 3 are boys.

The rest of my afternoon was spent with a friend, scrubbing out cages with a mild water and bleach combination and wiping them down, resetting with fresh canned food. I caught one feral when I checked them tonight. I also put a trap in my garage (I don't remember if I mentioned that the cat food in there was eaten up last night, the whole can.)and a trap on lady's back porch near the rentals where he has been spotted. My fingers are crossed. I'll upload some pics of the wee ones for your squeeing pleasure.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)




----------



## stellar981 (Apr 17, 2013)

Holy cuteness! I know I haven't posted anything, but I am following and I really hope ur kitty comes home soon!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Beckie, That is one bunch of adorable Cuteness!!
Such Precious Babies!
Sending Prayers for Waffles safe return soon!
Sharon


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Lol, I love it whenever folks show sopping wet kitties! Can't help but get a good laugh from them, you know? The orange kit is a keeper! Thank you for taking him in and taking such good care for them! You! Rock! :thumb

Still hoping out for Waff's safe return!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh SQUEEEEEE is right!!! Look at those wet fluff balls in the tub! Is that last pic the little guy? Just too cute for words. 

Wow, Waffles owes you big time when he gets home! Checking and setting that many traps must be like a full-time job.

I assume that's him in your avatar pic? Love that face! More pics?


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

yes. that is Waffles in my avatar, when he was the same age as these little dudes. I almost think Waffles understood something I said the night before he got out. I had taken my oldest cat Romy to the vet's to have bloodwork done for his kidneys and then a grooming, where they gave him a lion cut for the summer. When he came back, all the cats were hissing at him as usual. Waffles walked right up to Romy and smacked him in the face and made a huge fuss. So I told him if he didn't knock it off I would take him out and have him shaved. The very next day he escaped. 

Of course I KNOW this isn't true, but still, makes me think.... lol

The last pic is the runt, yes. I am calling them Small (the runt) Medium (the darkest orange one) and Large (the biggest one) just because they are relatively impersonal and (hopefully) won't make me attached toooooo much


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

I am glad to hear you are in better spirits and have rescued 3 orange boys. I am in LOVE with all orange babies. I have had the pleasure of being stolen by two in my life. I named them both Fireball because I love the name and I am not imaginative. Lol.

I know it is very hard to think about Waffles being outside, but rest assured he is probably looking for you, as well. I am sure he has enjoyed his time partying with the other guys on the block, but he is more thank likely ready to be home with his momma. I just wonder how he will feel coming home to three new little fluff balls in his house!! Lol!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Beckie210789 said:


> I almost think Waffles understood something I said the night before he got out. I had taken my oldest cat Romy to the vet's to have bloodwork done for his kidneys and then a grooming, where they gave him a lion cut for the summer. When he came back, all the cats were hissing at him as usual. Waffles walked right up to Romy and smacked him in the face and made a huge fuss. So I told him if he didn't knock it off I would take him out and have him shaved. The very next day he escaped.
> 
> Of course I KNOW this isn't true, but still, makes me think.... lol


LOL! I know exactly what you mean though, and it really makes you wonder whether they understand - if not the words, the intentions at least. Margaux occasionally looks miserable and lacks appetite, and I swear that whenever I tell her that if she's not feeling better soon, we'll be going to the vet, she's just fine the next day. 



Beckie210789 said:


> The last pic is the runt, yes. I am calling them Small (the runt) Medium (the darkest orange one) and Large (the biggest one) just because they are relatively impersonal and (hopefully) won't make me attached toooooo much


Haaaa!!! 

Good try - let's see if it works!


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

My spirits were good up until about an hour ago. I went to feed my cats, and accidentally filled Waffle's bowl. It was everything I had not to burst into tears. It doesn't help that my fiance is overseas and I HATE being alone to begin with. I get acupuncture for hereditary anxiety, and my appointment isn't until next Monday. I feel like I could burst I have o many emotions and worries running through my head right now. Ugh, COME HOME WAFFLEFLEAS!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. Know that we are all rooting for you and Waffles. Maybe he will sense his bowl has food and find his way home....


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

Still no Waffles. That is so sad. He may have gotten into someone's car and they didn't notice when driving off. He could be in the next town. I would look on craigslist in your area and see if someone posted him on there. Check every day and check all humane societies in different towns around you. When Cuddles went missing the first time, he got into a vehicle and ended up at a motel on Kitsap Way. Don't know where he is now, he has been missing for three years. I hope Waffles comes home.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

oh no sweetcuddles, I didn't realize you had a missing kitty. 

In beckie's case though, Waffles has been seen in the neighborhood. Apparently there are too many distractions out there for him right now, but he'll eventually get tired and hungry, and maybe a little scared, and he'll be happy to be back home.

Beckie hang in there! Today must have been so emotionally exhausting with your fiance going abroad (I envy him though being in France!). If you feel like bursting into tears, let yourself. There's no reason that you need to be "strong" - you have a lot of stress built up, and it might be good to let it out. You'll just run yourself down otherwise, and you're going to need energy to go check those traps tomorrow. You can't help Waffles if you're not well. 

Sending a cyber hug.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

Yep. Cuddles has been missing for almost three years. He is microchipped and has a getmehome tag on him. But I keep hoping that someday he will show up somewhere.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

I got a call that he was found today, it's the same area where people have had sightings. I saw the cat, lighter in color and skinnier than mine. I'm scared to death that no one has has actually seen him, that they are actually seeing this other cat.... what if he's gone forever? I can't even bear it, I have done EVERYTHING! EVERYTHING I CAN THINK OF! WHY?! WHY is he not coming home?! I have to work today and I can't even begin to think about how I'm going to get through the day, I feel like my heart is bursting out of my chest. What if someone has him and won't give him back? What if they are ignoring the signs posted because "Oh look I got a free nice cat" I mean seriously, it makes me angry towards the human race, even with all the people pulling for us and looking. I have this gnawing fear. I'm so anxious and sick, I've lost 7 lbs in 5 days.... i just can't handle this, I feel like someone needs to come pick me up and put me in a mental hospital.... i can't deal with this.....


----------



## wilykitty (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi Beckie!

I'm so sorry about Waffles. My cat got lost (twice) the first time for about 4 days. I know very very well the feeling, the fear, the anxiety and wishing that goes along when you can't find your pet and you're so so worried about them.

Do take comfort in the fact that you've done everything you could. It's a good chance at least one of those sightings was him.

If you feel the stress is too much there are people that can talk to you, at least get you through these days. Don't be afraid to reach out and don't feel bad taking a bit of time for yourself too to do anything you like to de-stress. I know you may feel like you won't be able to de-stress, but Waffles won't come back sooner if you're more stressed out. Take a hot bath or something you enjoy.

I really hope you find Waffles soon.

My kitty was just hiding out in a balcony for 4 days not making a peep and possibly having the time of her life. Then when she was done with her vacay she started meowing at which point my friend heard and located her.

Don't give up hope!

Oh and if this is of any help, I have a friskies app on my phone that has a cat caller function. Waffles may respond to it more readily. Alternately there's this youtube video of cats meowing, my cat always comes when we play that.

Wish you best of luck. I'm sending you and Waffles positive vibes.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh Beckie, my heart hurts for you and I wish there was some way any of us could magically make him appear at your door. The feeling is unbearable and any of us having had a cat get lost can totally relate, but that doesn't take your pain away. All we can do is continue to keep hoping from all over the globe that he appears soon.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

Thank you, all of you. It's so hard doing so much, walking blisters onto your feet trying to get the word out, calling, going out at all hours, and being disappointed every time. It's just driving me mad.


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

ashlee18 said:


> When I was 16 our cat Winston got out when my parents had left for a two week vacation. He was gone for four days. I put up fliers, called shelters and vets, etc. He finally came trotting home one day. So I pulled down all the fliers that same day. The next day, new fliers go up with my cat on them. Same collar, bells and ID tag. *Turns out a lady took him in and figured he was hers after feeding him for four days...she even argued with me about it.*
> 
> I hope you find your little one and none of your neighbors are as crazy as mine.


That's why I have over 150 photos taken of my cat already (and I've only had her since this past February!), including several of her and I together. Plus close to a dozen videos. In the unlikely event (unlikely because you have to pass through multiple doors to get out of the building where I live, front or back) that she does get out and someone picks her up, those are iron-clad proof that she is my cat. 

There was a case on People's Court recently where the original owners took back their dog from a married couple who found it on their property;the owners' son-in-law had seen the dog out for a walk with the husband, and had confronted him and taken back the dog. The wife was mad about that and started demanding all kinds of proof that the dog was theirs. She was trying to sue the original owners for the money she and her husband had spent on the dog (IMO they also wanted the dog back as well). She lost, of course, plus the owners showed up with photos, Facebook posts to proof he belonged to them.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

I have photos of waffles chronicling from when I rescued him at 3 weeks until now. I can definitely prove he's my boy if I have to.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

That photo of the kittens all wrapped up in their towels is one of the most beautiful photos I've ever seen. Bless you for your kindness to these babies. 

And I've been following this thread all the time, because my kitten keeps escaping, hiding in the area, not answering when I call him and refusing to come back home. He doesn't care much about food or treats and he gets bored stiff in this tiny apt (has become bored of all the games I could possibly think of), he also enjoys sleeping outside, so there's nothing I can entice him with. He's been over-active and adventurous since birth, I knew what a hard job I was taking in (his more mellow brother got adopted out in no time). Only good things are my anxiety meds do work, and fortunately there's a colony of stray cats here downstairs that terrify him, so he doesn't venture past them, which means he stays around the building all the time...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Beckie my heart really goes out to you....
I know the fear and the sick to the stomach feelings...
My MattCat was gone for two weeks and I just wouldn't give up...
even when my mind tried to trip me 
up... it is Agonizing...the waiting, the hoping, the praying...
When I heard a familiar meow outside my door...I still held my breath, as I opened it...
And OMG, it really was MattCat!

I am praying for the same kind of reunion for you and Waffles!

I know how hard it is, as the days drag into weeks...
BUT Don't Give Up!!
Hugs and Prayers! 
Sharon


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

I am sorry to hear that Waffles is missing.

I had a scare a few weeks ago, so I can only assume the worry you have.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

24 hours and nothing in the traps. The tracker comes out again in about 20 minutes. Hopefully we'll figure out where he's been recently.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

The tracker just left, she tracked him in one of the same areas that he was the first time, and then into another place across the street from my house, along the woods. Saturday, I'm going to re scent the trails with used kitty litter, and adjust a few of the traps. I'm run down and worn out, but I'm feeling better about getting my boy back.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Aw, I was hoping the update was that you found him. Sorry to hear otherwise. I hope he comes home today. Good luck!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Grr, each time I see this thread bumped up I click on it first to see if he's come home. I hate this for you, I hope he gets his butt in gear and comes home quick. Enough fun out there, waffles!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

I am the same as Mow Mow. I keep looking for the thread and jump on to see if Waffles is home.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Beckie, 
I am keeping Very Paws-itive thoughts for Waffles returning to you!!
I would try and keep all familiar scents right outside your home...if they're spread all over the neighborhood, it could confuse Waffles!
Sleep in a t-shirt at night and leave it outside in the morning by a door or on a soft chair that he could hop up on...
He more than likely is hiding a lot during the day, when everything is at the noisest...
He will do his exploring, when it's quieter...
Set out a big bowl of water...
He will be looking for water, this might even help in your search...
Do any neighbors have ponds or fountains, bird baths??
Get that Inner Cat Mojo working!!
Hugs and Prayers! 
Sharon


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

More hugs and prayers and positivity for Waffles to be in your arms soon!!


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

My heart breaks everytime I read this thread and don't see that he came home yet. Please, Father God, bring Waffles back to his family. Lord, you know how much he's loved and missed. You know how his family longs for his soon return, you see their heartache. Please God, I plead with you to show mercy on this family and bring their dear pet home soon and very soon indeed. In the might name of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ,
I pray. Amen


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

Thank you all for your prayers, we had another sighting at about 12:30 am last night. I couldn't go an investigate it since I'm here by myself and it's a safety issue. But I took note of where it was, and he's still close. Just a street away. We're going to set an additional trap today in the woods across from the house. I feel like we're so close.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh that sounds really positive and your post sounds a bit more upbeat too. We are all rooting for you and Waffles return


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

It has to be a bit of a relief to have such a recent sighting. Slowly, you're shrinking his outdoor world - you'll get him soon!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I just have a feeling you will have him back soon. I wonder if someone is feeding him?


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh my goodness...this thread has me at the edge of my seat everyday! I wish I could go out with you, Beckie, and do an undercover sting operation! I'm so curious as to where he's been hiding!

Waffles, go home to mom soon!!


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

My stepsister thought her cat got outside, but he was under the bed where the springs are, just hiding and relaxing.

Did you basically tear the house apart looking for him? He could be inside hiding or even under the house or other structure.

I am saying this because it looks like there are multiple orange tabby cats in your area.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

My house is a newer townhome, and there's no way he could get underneath. As far as him being in the house, no, that wouldn't be the case either since the tracking dog has picked him up outside, as well as my neighbor chasing him out of her house when he ran in there by mistake the day he got out.

I also got a call tonight about an orange tabby hit on the road. I went to the area that was described and couldn't find a body. I'm at a loss...


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness Beckie, up and down, up and down...this is just awful. Sending you lots of strength to get through this awful time until he comes home!


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

Only one stray caught today. The surveillance I set up in my garage is working well, but we only caught my neighbors indoor outdoor cats coming in for a bite. I think I'm going to set up a kitty buffet in there, no trap, over the weekend and see what it draws in. Then go from there.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)




----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

My heart hurts for you and Waffles!  I'm so so sorry you're going through this; I can only imagine how awful it would be if any of my kitties were missing for so long! I hope that wherever Waffles is he's safe, and that he'll come back to you soon! *hugs*


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

dt8thd said:


> My heart hurts for you and Waffles!  I'm so so sorry you're going through this; I can only imagine how awful it would be if any of my kitties were missing for so long! I hope that wherever Waffles is he's safe, and that he'll come back to you soon! *hugs*


I agree, I would be heart broken if one of our three got out and was lost. 2 of them are "special needs" and probably wouldn't last very long - one had her 4 paws de-clawed by a previous owner and the other is deaf.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Sorry there's no sign of Waffles yet. I hope he comes home soon. That kitten is adorable! I wish I could have him!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh look at the adorable little fuzzball!! His (her?) head looks too big for his body! He's got an adorable face. 

Continued positive thoughts for Waffles!


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

Is there any new news about Waffles? Continuing to pray he comes home.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

What an absolute sweetheart! I am sure he will be extra fun for Waffles to chase and lord over when he comes home from his adventures!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Beckie, Anything yet??
Waffles, it's time to go home!!
Hugs and Prayers!
Sharon


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

I sure hope Waffles comes back or you at least have a sighting. Reading these threads are just as bad as rainbow bridge threads.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

WAFFLES IS HOME!!! 


He was in my neighbor's basement all along! He looks great for being in there 10 days. They have a cat, so I assume that when they were asleep or away he was sneaking up to eat and drink that cat's food. He actually somehow looks fatter.... and there'll be no need for a vet check because he wasn't outside.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh, thank God he is home!!!!! Happy tears for you!!


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

Oh my gosh, what a wonderful ending. But how did you find out he was there? I'm so thrilled that he's back home.


----------



## Chloe92us (Mar 16, 2014)

YAY!!!!!!!! Welcome home Waffles!!!!!!


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

Woohoo Yipeee Yeehaw Soooo pleased. I have been hoping for this. Did you catch him in a trap or did he arrive at the door? He looks great so hopefully he enjoyed his adventure and came to no harm. Soo pleased. Happy dance here in Ireland for you and waffles


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Yeah! I was wondering why he was preferring to run around outside rather than come home. I have a lot of questions when you feel like answering. How did your neighbors discover him? Did the dog ever lead you to that area?


----------



## OSCARSMOM (Jul 6, 2012)

I've been following this thread and hoping. I am so glad he is home!


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

The day Waffles got out, I was frantically setting up all his things in the garage (litter box, food, his blankie) in hopes he would smell home and come back. While I was setting up, my neighbor asked what I was trying to catch. I said my cat, and she replied "He's not orange is he?" I was like "OMG yes have you seen him?" And she said "He ran into my house! I thought he was my cat at first, but then I realized he wasn't and chased him back out!" Now, our homes are attached townhomes, and have the exact same floor plan, the front door opens to the stairs that lead into the kitchen, or if you go straight back instead of taking the stairs, you can get into the back of the basement where there's another bonus room and a washer dryer closet. 

What I can only assume happened was that when she went to chase him, he had come up into her kitchen. She thought he ran back outside (They were packing and moving some furniture so their door was open) but instead he got to the bottom of the stairs and made a U turn and ran into their bonus room. He was hiding amongst all of their packed things in boxes. Her daughter heard him meowing yesterday morning. 

These people are a bit strange, and I can't imagine that for 10 days they didn't realize he was there, unless he was so scared he kept quiet and hid when people were around. Either way, I woke up this morning with him on my pillow, wrapped around my head. I think he missed me.


----------



## who_izzy (Apr 29, 2014)

Read this whole thread last night. Glad waffles is safe


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

Also, not the dog never led me to their door. After speaking to a couple of pet detectives, they said that dogs can be trained to find other dogs, but as far as cats, they can track the 'cat' smell, but not a specific cat. Because of the large feral community around us, and the many indoor/outdoor cats, the dog was most likely tracking a cat, just not ours.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Woohoo, oh I am so happy for you and Waffles (have tears of joy writing this). I have checked daily waiting to hear this news. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

What wonderful news! So glad to hear Waffles is home.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Happy day for you AND Waffles!!


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

Like you, I can't imagine I wouldn't know there was another cat in my house, but is haven't ever experienced anything like that, so who knows? I'm so glad he was finally heard and returned to you. Wonderful happy ending.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Woohoo!!!! This is such great news!!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh YAY!!!!! It's just amazing that he was right next door the whole time! But it's so great, because you don't have to worry about what he might have gotten into while he was out. He wasn't out in the elements and apparently had access to food and water too!

Enjoy cuddling with him!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Beckie,

Whew! Wiped the sweat drops off my forehead, lol. So glad that he's A-ok and back with you! I cannot imagine the rollercoaster of emotions you have been put through, from reports of a kitty in a car accident to a dog tracker's guess that he was over down in the next street!

So great and a relief to us allthat all this has come to a very _happy _end! That's a beautiful reunion photo, too! Thanks so much for sharing the wonderful news. :smiles Hope Waffles never strays from you ever again!

P.S. Did that strange neighbor of yours receive a reward? Just curious, lol. ;-)


----------



## stellar981 (Apr 17, 2013)

So glad to read this!! I have also been reading all the posts in hopes of hearing of his return. This is great!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

_Cat) Pssst, Waffles, what could we do to help those poor kittens I told you about?_

_Waffles) I've no idea, but I really wish I could help in some way!_

_Cat) Say, I was thinking, how about you hide in our basement for a few days?_

_W) Uh? What for?_

_Cat) Your mommy would go crazy looking for you everywhere, and she'd find the kittens at some point!_

_W) You crazy? A few days without my blankie and mom's head to sleep on? No way. And I'd starve!_

_Cat) Oh, c'mon, I'll tip you when they're not looking and you'll come up to eat._

_W) Dunno. That food your humans serve looks fattening. On the other hand, I'd sacrifice for the kittens... Tell you what, 10 days tops. Just 10 days and I start meowing to get out!_


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Beckie....OMG!!! I am ECSTATIC for you and Waffles!!
This calls for HAPPY DANCE!

Sharon


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

Happy Ending!


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

So pleased for you, I know only to well the heart ache of constantly wondering where your furry friend is and then the huge wave of relief that hits you when they come home safe and sound. :smile:


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah for Waffles' return!
How is he with the new kitten?

Hopefully he takes one look at "mini-Waffles" and decides there is NO WAY he is ever setting one paw away from the house again if THAT is what happens!


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Omg I'm so happy for you and waffles! I haven't commented before, but I've read it every day hoping waffles came home. 
How odd that your neighbours wouldn't notice, but I suppose at the end of the day it's ok. At least he was inside and safe. Phew!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ezmeray (Nov 8, 2012)

That's great! I wonder if he was using the neighbors' cats' litterbox then? Otherwise it seems like they definitely would have smelled his presence in their house..


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

I am so happy Waffles is safely home. Happy reunion! It is a very great relief knowing that your cat is safe and sound. Hopefully Waffles won't get out again.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

YAY!!! I'm so glad you found him, and that he's home safe and sound


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

It's such a strange homecoming, but happy all the same. As far as the kittens go, they are sequestered to another room for now, Waffles, nor the other cats, are happy about their presence. I would also like to get them tested for Feline leukemia and FIV before they are allowed amongst the others.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

So happy for your good news!! Welcome home Waffles! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

He will get used to them. 
Added bonus...he may decide that IF you are going to get new kittens (of ALL the nerve) when he takes a "holiday"...then he won't be wanting another holiday!


----------



## parkersmom (Feb 21, 2013)

I can't tell you how happy I am to hear! I have been waiting for this news!


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

Have been following this thread and am so glad Waffles is home!!!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so glad Waffles is finally home! Its such a relief to hear. Cats sure can do a good job on worrying us! Congrats to you and Waffles on being reuinited  it makes me so happy ^_^ i'm sure he is happy too on finally being home~ I love happy endings~ xD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

YEAHSSSSSSSSS. So happy for you both!!!!!!! I was so worried, glad it turned out right


----------



## roskandy (May 30, 2014)

Oh I'm so happy he's back! I've been checking this thread every few days! 

Also, he is goooorgeous. Hadn't seen a picture before!


----------



## wilykitty (Jan 20, 2014)

OH I AM SO HAPPY YOU FOUND WAFFLES!

I lol'ed at him being fatter and eating the other cat's food!!!!! 


Hooray!!!!!!!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I just read this thread tonight and I am so happy that Waffles is home!


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm late to the party but I'm glad everything worked out!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

